

Ten Simple Rules for a Successful Startup - jyellin
http://www.businesspartners.co.za/Bus_info/TenSUTips.htm

======
jyellin
I think that Rule #10 is the foundation for creating a successful startup
company because without the passion, which leads to enjoying oneself, the idea
will never reach its full potential. Starting a company should be nothing but
fun, with a few bumps along the way!

